# Tried multi image merge



## mikespenturningz (Mar 1, 2012)

The first image is a single image and the one on my listing. The second is now on my listing also but is 4 images merged. Tell me what you think please.

Hand Turned Wooden Pen handcrafted Cherry by MikesPenTurningZ


----------



## nativewooder (Mar 1, 2012)

I don't know anything about photography but it appears that it made it a little brighter.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Mar 1, 2012)

Cleaner and less shadows. Looks good!


----------



## mikespenturningz (Mar 1, 2012)

I don't know much about photography either but I know there are some here that do and they are usually willing to help you out.


----------



## gwilki (Mar 1, 2012)

My first thought was, "what colour is the actual pen"? The pics show a very different look for the pen. If the pen you are selling looks like the first pic, why would you want to portray it as looking like the second pic? As a customer, if I saw first pic and bought the pen based on it, and the pen is actually much more blonde - as in the second pic - I would not be happy.


----------



## toddlajoie (Mar 3, 2012)

Mike, what sort of image merging are you doing? My guess is HDR (High Dynamic Range), but I'm not positive. The merged photo certainly looks better to me...


----------

